# How to cook a steak



## Siegal (Apr 18, 2012)

I never really had a indoor grill before and I lived in apt buildings my whole life so never grilled outside either. I have the breville grille which you can grill on one side but also cover it like a panini press without the squashing! 

I bought boneless rib eye. How do I prepare and grill. Just season and butter? Do I grill on one side or put the top down to do both sides. 
Thanks in advance look forward to replies


----------



## GLC (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, you have a choice, don't you? Doesn't that grill allow you to also fold it back to make a large one-sided surface?  But no matter.

I can only tell you what I do and why. 

I salt the meat heavily with koshering salt (the amount that begins to feel like too much is about right) and let it sit uncovered in the refrigerator for a few hours. That causes some salt to pull into the meat and hold juices inside, but it also dries the surface layer. That keeps so much moisture from going to steam, which cools the meat, steams it, and generally retards browning. If you are short on time, pat the meat with a paper towel to remove excess salt and water. 

Until you get to know just how the grill performs, use a probe thermometer to gauge the doneness, unless you've got the grilling pro's magic testing thumb. And I think that will also address whether you use it open and turn the meat or use it closed. Heat applied to the surface penetrates and cooks the interior according to its temperature and time. Being open or closed may give you different interiors for the same exterior appearance. 

Pepper is fine before grilling, but the pepper's flavor is better preserved by using it after. Rub with garlis before cooking, if you like. I hesitate to use butter on a cut like prime rib that normally has plenty of fat marbling. Butter contains from water and it probably unnecessary.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 18, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I never really had a indoor grill before and I lived in apt buildings my whole life so never grilled outside either. I have the breville grille which you can grill on one side but also cover it like a panini press without the squashing!
> 
> I bought boneless rib eye. How do I prepare and grill. Just season and butter? Do I grill on one side or put the top down to do both sides.
> Thanks in advance look forward to replies


 
Had to look up Breville.  I have a Foreman Evolve.  I let the steak(s) come to room temp for about 20 minutes, add some worcestershire sauce, set the grill to about 425, close the cover & check after about 5 minites.  (I like mine med well.)  No turning, as mine grills from the top & bottom.


----------



## blissful (Apr 18, 2012)

Good advice GLC.

I don't salt my steaks--just to keep on a lower salt diet.

They do however need to be dry to get a good crust on them.

A thermometer will certainly help, getting the grill marks on the outside and a good temperature on the inside. I like to get them to room temperature or warmer before beginning to grill them.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 18, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Had to look up Breville. I have a Foreman Evolve. I let the steak(s) come to room temp for about 20 minutes, add some worcestershire sauce, set the grill to about 425, close the cover & check after about 5 minites. (I like mine med well.) *No turning, as mine grills from the top & bottom.*


 
I might need to correct myself, as I haven't cooked on my Evolve grill in awhile, & don't recall if it heats from the top & bottom.  If yours only heats from the top I would flip them over.  The instruction book for your make/model might be of more help.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks. It heats from the top and bottom but top is optional.

Came out amazing. I used a meat thermometer but still managed to overcook it to medium when we like medium rare. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## GLC (Apr 18, 2012)

blissful said:


> I like to get them to room temperature or warmer before beginning to grill them.



I forgot to say that. It's very important, not just for steaks. Lots of things are mistakenly cooked right out of the refrigerator. Eggs come to mind.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 18, 2012)

GLC said:
			
		

> I forgot to say that. It's very important, not just for steaks. Lots of things are mistakenly cooked right out of the refrigerator. Eggs come to mind.



Good advice! I never usually do that. But today I did as I brought it home from shopping and just never refrigerated. Maybe that's why it was so good.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 18, 2012)

GLC said:


> Well, you have a choice, don't you? Doesn't that grill allow you to also fold it back to make a large one-sided surface?  But no matter.
> 
> I can only tell you what I do and why.
> 
> ...


Good post! Nicely summarizing it...



GLC said:


> I forgot to say that. It's very important, not just for steaks. Lots of things are mistakenly cooked right out of the refrigerator. Eggs come to mind.


Don't be too hasty. This is just one of a series of topics on the forum, how to cook a steak. There are many sides to the issue and many of them are not only contradictory but both (or all sides) often have reasons to support their arguments.

While I like to let my steaks rest an hour or so on the counter to get to room temperature, those who espouse cooking right of the fridge say you can get a nice crust and browning on the outside and yet still have a very rare interior if the steak is cold when it goes on the grill.

As far as eggs, I like my fried eggs with a crispy outside and runny yolk. What better way to get that than cold out of the refrigerator.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Good post! Nicely summarizing it...
> 
> 
> Don't be too hasty. This is just one of a series of topics on the forum, how to cook a steak. There are many sides to the issue and many of them are not only contradictory but both (or all sides) often have reasons to support their arguments.
> ...



I tend to not warm foods to room temperature before cooking.  At least not intentionally.  I find that variations in how you apply the heat can give you the same variations as cold out of the fridge vs. room temp.

If I remember correctly, GB once cited a source that had tested and discounted that cold vs. warm difference.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 18, 2012)

I think the food temperature you cook it at makes a difference but I'm undecided about where on the issue I fall. I'd rather see more discussion on what is best, before making up my mind (and of course I'll have to cook the variations and decide for myself which is best).


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 20, 2012)

We take our steaks right from the fridge and put them on the grill. I have never seen a restaurant kitchen bring their steak to room temperature before cooking... ever.

Also, I do NOT like to season my steaks whatsoever until it is seared. Most seasonings, especially salt, only act to extract juices from the raw meat on contact. When the service side is seared, that is when we season the meat. I have done it this way ever since my chef instructor in cooking school told me to do it that way, because it made sense to me. However, a few other chefs I have worked with over the years have disagreed with me on this, so it is certainly not a universal belief amongst professionals.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 20, 2012)

I would bring to room temp for a foreman type grill since they don't cook as hot as an outdoor grill. My belief is cook a steak as hot and fast as possible. I also like my steaks med to med well which makes a difference.

If you are marinating with teriyaki or other thin marinade you need at leat sevral hours for the marinade to work. I like straight soy sometimes but only go 30-45 minutes with that because of the high salt content. Dry rubs, I like to apply when they come out of the fridge and let sit 15-20 minutes or more while the fire comes to temp. It aint rocket science and no matter what you do will probably come out fine while you figure out what works best for you and your equip.


----------



## powerplantop (May 21, 2012)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> We take our steaks right from the fridge and put them on the grill. I have never seen a restaurant kitchen bring their steak to room temperature before cooking... ever.



I can image the look on the health inspectors face if he saw a bunch of steaks on the counter warming up. 



MyCrummyApartment said:


> Also, I do NOT like to season my steaks whatsoever until it is seared. Most seasonings, especially salt, only act to extract juices from the raw meat on contact. When the service side is seared, that is when we season the meat. I have done it this way ever since my chef instructor in cooking school told me to do it that way, because it made sense to me. However, a few other chefs I have worked with over the years have disagreed with me on this, so it is certainly not a universal belief amongst professionals.



I am going to go out a limb and guess that is the most common way for restaurants to cook steak. That is why for me most restaurant steaks are bland and boring. 

After reading this article  and I started cooking steaks this way it is rare for me to order a steak in a US restaurant.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 21, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> I am going to go out a limb and guess that is the most common way for restaurants to cook steak. That is why for me most restaurant steaks are bland and boring.
> 
> After reading this article  and I started cooking steaks this way it is rare for me to order a steak in a US restaurant.



Well I don't know. I am rather proud of the steaks I cook in the business. And I can honestly say I have had some amazing steaks at restaurants too, so "bland and boring" is not something I would associate with a good restaurant. I mean they have to be doing something right, no?

The article you ref'd is interesting to say the least. I agree that salt extracts moisture but to _"massively salt your steaks 1 hour before"_ seems crazy to me... and then the article follows with _"rinse the steak really well to  rid of all the salt"_, which is so outrageously poor handling of fresh beef that I tend to discount the rest of the article.

That being said, since I have never doused my steak in salt before, so I am thinking to try a side by side test this week at work, using some of the recommendations on that page...  but we wont be giving the steak a bubble bath before cooking!!! 

Thanks for the article!


----------



## powerplantop (May 21, 2012)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> Well I don't know. I am rather proud of the steaks I cook in the business. And I can honestly say I have had some amazing steaks at restaurants too, so "bland and boring" is not something I would associate with a good restaurant. I mean they have to be doing something right, no?



I to have some really amazing steaks in restaurants. Bonefish Grill in Orlando makes a great steak. One place here in Cali, Colombia serves some that are mind blowing. But most in the US leave me disappointed. Any steak taken form the fridge thrown on the grill seasoned on one side during cooking will most likely leave me disappointed. 



MyCrummyApartment said:


> The article you ref'd is interesting to say the least. I agree that salt extracts moisture but to _"massively salt your steaks 1 hour before"_ seems crazy to me... and then the article follows with _"rinse the steak really well to  rid of all the salt"_, which is so outrageously poor handling of fresh beef that I tend to discount the rest of the article.
> 
> That being said, since I have never doused my steak in salt before, so I am thinking to try a side by side test this week at work, using some of the recommendations on that page...  but we wont be giving the steak a bubble bath before cooking!!!
> 
> Thanks for the article!



The first time I read it I also was sure that she was crazy. My thinking was that they would be less juicy since moister is drawn out. But right after I saw some cheap ribeys and decided to give it a try. I was impressed enough to change how I cook steaks. 

I would be very curious about your side by side test. Lets face it that is the real test. You would be using the same meat, heat seasonings, everything. You you do need to rinse the leftover salt off or they will be very salty. After I rinse off the salt I pat them dry before putting on the grill. At that point they are not pretty.


----------



## BigAL (May 21, 2012)

you have to watch the 4 hrs at a temp from 40-140.  1 hr to cook a steak means you can have it out at least 2 hrs.  it really helps to cook more evenly.  

done the salt trick many times.  its fine, i just brush off the salt.  something alittle different.

i season the meat, s & p, a good hr ahead.  salt isn't going to pull out that much moisture.  Cooking at a very high heat does more damage cause it causes the meat to tighten up and "squeeze" out the water/moisture.  I like a 275-300* smoker to cook my steaks.  don't get the crust from searing, but it produces a steak that we like the best.  

it's all a matter of opinion.  if your family likes it, don't change.  

I also don't order steak at a restaurant cause we like our steaks better.  i like to order seafood cause i'm out here in bfe and don't get it as much.

to each their own.  have a good week everyone!


----------

